# CPC - Need work in Frederick, MD



## gmsalw (Feb 3, 2010)

April L. Wright, CPC

Email: tampa2lambert@yahoo.com

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS
•Certified Professional Coder: Certified Coder at the corporate office reviewing and coding all encounter forms to ensure all charges have the appropriate E&M levels, procedure codes, diagnosis and modifiers according to all coding guidelines. Responsible for ordering all yearly coding manuals for 18 family practice office locations. Edit IDX system of yearly coding deletions, revisions and new codes. Attend monthly local chapter meetings and annual seminars to obtain required CEU’s for recertification every two years. 
•Mid-level Manager: Train and supervise 20+ employees. Oversee time-off requests and time card issues. Manage employee schedules to provide 100% coverage while corresponding with strict man-hour targets. Complete employee reviews and performance feedbacks. Conduct monthly office meetings on billing issues and coding updates.
•Administrative Assistant: Correspond with various customers in person, by phone, facsimile and e-mail. Create and maintain file systems and log books, both electronic and paper copy.  Communicate with supervisors and subject matter experts at regional offices to carry out assigned duties. Typing speed 40 wpm. 10 key experience 4,000+kph.
•Supply and Distribution Technician: Receive purchase orders from various distributors and couriers (UPS, FEDEX, etc). Ensure invoices are processed and entered into a database for accurate tracking of all items received. Prepare database receipts and file copies. 

CERTIFICATIONS:  
Certified Professional Coder, American Academy of Professional Coders                                      October 2006

Certified Medical Biller, Professional Career Development Institute                                                   July 2005



EMPLOYMENT:

GMS Florida West Coast, Inc. Certified Professional Coder/Charge Entry Supervisor	  Jul 2002 - Oct 2009

Code encounters forms using current ICD-9, CPT and HCPCS coding manuals. Enter charges and Insurance payments into IDX software. Corrected and processed all e-commerce edits. Researched all denials due to electronic remits. Write and format all yearly updates pertaining to coding edits into TES database. Processed end of month reports and financials. File Explanation of Benefits, insurance secondaries and denials. Work closely with management to ensure tasks are completed on a timely basis. As the Senior Supervisor I was responsible for conducting monthly supervisor meetings and providing leadership skills to all new hires. Resolve patient call issues due to outstanding balances or Insurance denials.

H. Lee Moffitt Cancer Center and Research Institute, Material Management (Temp position)          Jan 2002 - May 2002

Received and processed purchase orders from various couriers. Responsible for all purchases received. Input purchase orders into Lawson database, verified item numbers and descriptions match the purchase order. Printed receipts and verify end items correspond correctly with the delivered product. Filed paper copies to the related destination upon delivery. Identified incorrect purchase orders. Contacted purchasing department regarding inconsistent purchase orders.       

SOFTWARE PROFICIENCY:   
•Microsoft office tools; Word, Excel, Outlook, Publisher, PowerPoint 
•IDX Software
•Availity 
•Lawson Database

REFERENCES:  Upon Request


----------

